# kitchen cabinet finish treatment



## nd-67 (May 2, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am relatively new to posting on router fourms and woodworking and have never posted here before so thought it was time. This post kinda serves two functions for me, as I also have a question for you. 

My wife and I are puzzled about what we can do with our kitchen cabinets and countertop edge. In certain high traffic spots the woodwork is very dull and has no shine. We apply a lemon oil treatment almost once a month just to make the wood look like it should. 

Do any of you have a more permanent maintenance treatment we can try? (other than refinishing) It would be nice to only have to treat them once or twice a year. 

Thank you in advance for any help you can give!
ADM


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The reason the wood is dull is because the finish is badly worn and probably ,in some places, missing. The so called lemon oil is over 90% odorless mineral spirits with a lemon grass aroma added. While this is a good cleaner it has no lasting effect. I think you are going to have to refinish your woodwork. Depending on what the current finish is(was) it may or may not be a big job.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## nd-67 (May 2, 2007)

I don't think it's bad enough that the finish is completely gone, but I will definately agree with you that it is worn. Maybe I can try to take some pictures tonight and see if that will help. 

Thanks.


----------

